# Rob Zombie's The Munsters



## ArtDecade (Jun 8, 2022)

The first trailer is out:



Sherri Moon. Still would.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm looking forward to it.... Apprehensively 
I'm one of the people that haven't really liked his films. But I grew up on Munsters reruns as kid and have fond memories.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 8, 2022)

I have similarly not enjoyed his films but this just be virtue of being PG inherently precludes a lot of the stuff that I found so obnoxious.

looking forward to checking it out, anyway.


----------



## ramses (Jun 8, 2022)

This is either going to be amazing, or the reason Rob Zombie gets capital punishment.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jun 8, 2022)

Huge horror fan, but I’m not too keen on his films. I’ll give it a try. EDIT oh goody his wife, again.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jun 9, 2022)

I like Rob's movies. They are cut from the mold of the 70s and 80s late night slasher flicks that I've always dug growing up. I am stoked to see what he will do with The Munsters especially giving the rating.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jun 9, 2022)

Herman's goofy post-door-smash face is a little *too* goofy. Herman was more a quasi-expressionist, not an over-the-top dude at all. Grandpa's mustache annoys the fuck out of me for some reason. And Rob's wife annoys me by her mere presence.

Yup. Looks like a Hollywood modern day remake of a classic.

I'll watch it. I mean, I'm sure there's enough edibles in the world somewhere to make it tolerable.

On the bright side, every time I hear any version of that theme I remember Believer busting it out mid-song while I was in the pit, so, ya know, nostalgia pangs.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 10, 2022)

I loved the Munsters as a kid. I've enjoyed a few of Zombie's films. From the look of it, I'm probably going to end up loathing this if I watch it. I hope I'm either wrong or never find out.

Cassandra Petersen as not-Elvira does get my attention, though. But seeing anyone other than Fred Gwynne as Herman is probably going to just piss me off. He was so iconic in all four of the roles for which I remember him: Officer Muldoon, Herman Munster, Judge Haller, and Jud from Pet Cemetery. Literally some pretty big shoes to fill.


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

Baelzebeard said:


> I'm looking forward to it.... Apprehensively
> I'm one of the people that haven't really liked his films. But I grew up on Munsters reruns as kid and have fond memories.


love his films....


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 10, 2022)

ramses said:


> This is either going to be amazing, or the reason Rob Zombie gets capital punishment.


good point


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2022)

Trailer is out, this looks cringey as fuck


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 13, 2022)

The various trailers I've seen past the teaser all look like shitfests. The Munsters were funny because they played most things so straight. This is cartoon-cringe at its worst.

I didn't have high expectations considering who's in charge, but I expected something better than this. If you can't even get a trailer that doesn't suck the life out of the room? Fail.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Crungy (Jul 13, 2022)

Yep that's pretty corny looking, too bad. The original was always super entertaining, I loved watching reruns of that and the Addams Family as a kid.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 13, 2022)

Was this entire movie filmed against a green screen?


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Jul 13, 2022)

Looks like shit, and the Herman is not a good choice. But I’ll still watch an episode before I make up my mind.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2022)

Why does Herman Munster sound like Ed Grimley?


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Was this entire movie filmed against a green screen?


This is what I hate about movies these days is that it’s all green screens… and it just put you in this I’ve been here before situation where your like I have already seen this. So I just can’t do movies anymore the only movies I watch her stuff from the 90s


----------



## creepymcpeepers (Jul 13, 2022)

Before all the writers left holly wood


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Jul 15, 2022)

It looks like a TV pilot. And one that wasn't meant for air.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 15, 2022)

nightflameauto said:


> If you can't even get a trailer that doesn't suck the life out of the room? Fail.


There are plenty of good movies out there with utter garbage trailers that suck all the life out of the room. Some very recent movies that come to mind as making something look so horrible I didn't want to see it (but then I eventually saw it and really liked it) would be Star Trek Beyond, Edge of Tomorrow, The Lego Movie, and John Wick. Typically the filmmakers have nothing to do with the creation of the trailers, and anything with weird tone is rife for having some marketing idiot attempt to box it into one of the standard trailer templates (ex wacky comedy, dramatic thing with lots of bass drops punctuating things and some shitty slow piano version of an old pop song, etc).

Not saying this will be good, but dismissing it based on a trailer is silly. All we can tell for sure is it's hideous. Maybe it will work in context.

I saw a couple episodes of this when I was a kid, as well as some color movie (munsters go home maybe??), but haven't seen it since I was 10. But, my memories are that it was plenty corny and low-budget in the first place. Wouldn't it being low-rent and corny be totally consistent with the history of it?

Sheri Moon Zombie is in all his movies, yes. People always bitch about her being cast all the time. However, is she ever actually a problem with the movies? She's been fine in every movie of his I've seen. Which isn't that many. But yeah, no problem with any of the movies of his I didn't like could be blamed on her.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 15, 2022)

wankerness said:


> Sheri Moon Zombie is in all his movies, yes.



Would. Still. Probably later too...


----------



## TheBlackBard (Jul 16, 2022)

ramses said:


> This is either going to be amazing, or the reason Rob Zombie gets capital punishment.



Should have already for what he did to Halloween.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 16, 2022)

His Halloween isn't very good, but it's a million times better than parts 5-resurrection.


----------



## Bodes (Jul 16, 2022)

wankerness said:


> His Halloween isn't very good, but it's a million times better than parts 5-resurrection.



I liked RZ's Halloween... 

the last Halloween where the town goes after Michael Meyers was just so, so so very awful. 

I might give this show a go. Although most remakes I've seen of most shows/movies have been fairly awful. Especially when the original had something so unique to it (to me at least).


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 16, 2022)

Everything about screams "low-budget, indie film", particularly the audio. It reminds me a lot of this sort of movie:


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 19, 2022)

wankerness said:


> There are plenty of good movies out there with utter garbage trailers that suck all the life out of the room. Some very recent movies that come to mind as making something look so horrible I didn't want to see it (but then I eventually saw it and really liked it) would be Star Trek Beyond, Edge of Tomorrow, The Lego Movie, and John Wick. Typically the filmmakers have nothing to do with the creation of the trailers, and anything with weird tone is rife for having some marketing idiot attempt to box it into one of the standard trailer templates (ex wacky comedy, dramatic thing with lots of bass drops punctuating things and some shitty slow piano version of an old pop song, etc).
> 
> Not saying this will be good, but dismissing it based on a trailer is silly. All we can tell for sure is it's hideous. Maybe it will work in context.
> 
> ...


There's a big difference between a lackluster trailer, and a trailer that makes you cringe every second of it though. This just looks like hot garbage. And while the Munsters was goofy, the trailer made it patently obvious that the goofiness of the show wasn't caught at all by Zombie. It's a different level, different type, and pretty much the antithesis of the goofiness of the show. The show worked because the Munsters, at heart, were just your average family that happened to be a bunch of weirdos. These trailers look like, "Goofy, self-aware dumbasses that are monsters." While that may make a fine movie in its own right, it won't be a good Munsters movie.

I'd love to see Hollywood make tributes, rather than property destroying "remakes" like this appears to be.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 19, 2022)

The Munsters and Adams Family are great. They all have good hearts. This trailer looks funny to me though. I think I'm just stuck on the original though. Not to disrepect but it seem almost like a parody to me. I hope they don't put in modern comedy or social issues or could potentially be total crap. I hope it's good. I'm disappointed that The Dark Crystal was cancelled still, hehe. That's exactly how a reboot should be done, imo.


----------



## mmr007 (Jul 25, 2022)

well this explains it......


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2022)

Production quality looks like porn.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jul 25, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> well this explains it......




Holy shit the mic pops and garbled lines 



Randy said:


> Production quality looks like porn.



This is exactly it.


----------



## Crungy (Jul 25, 2022)

Like a commercial for root beer in the 90's,fuck me lmao


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2022)

The Munsters II: Stagnetti's Revenge


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 25, 2022)

Their


mmr007 said:


> well this explains it......




Their opinions are invalid, because they called him "Grandpa Munster".


----------



## MFB (Jul 26, 2022)

Randy said:


> Production quality looks like porn.



Honestly, that's how half the movies on PlutoTV feels; they get some real fucking duds on there, I tell ya.


----------



## nightflameauto (Jul 26, 2022)

Randy said:


> The Munsters II: Stagnetti's Revenge


Public Challenge conceived by my wife:
In a work meeting, ask the group, "Who the fuck is Victor Stagnetti?"

Then look around the table slowly and watch for blushing.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 29, 2022)

Why is the biggest problem I have with this so far that it's in color?

Also, the dude playing Herman...is Brad Garret dead or something?


----------

